# New 3x3 idea!



## roxer9918 (Jul 8, 2013)

I was thinking to make a cube( I mean in theory as I'm not a sculptor), that turns loose when you turn it. For example. It's sturdiest at rest, when you start turning, it loosens and when you go fast it loosens more, and when you slow down it tightens, making it virtually unpoppable. Is my idea good?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 8, 2013)

How would that make it impossible to pop? Its sturdy at rest? i'd like always always sturdy pls


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2013)

It becomes looser (more prone to popping) when you turn faster (less accurately) = Lots of pops in high speed


----------



## Wassili (Jul 8, 2013)

genius idea damn


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 8, 2013)

Try reversing that and it would be cool.
If it's loose at high speed, it's a heck of a popper.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 8, 2013)

Let's see your blueprints
Also you're not going to pop it when you're turning slow, damn
If it's sturdiest at rest I'm gonna have trouble doing the very first turn. I suppose it's an incentive not to hesitate.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 8, 2013)

Did you really solve a 3x3 in 5.5 sec??


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 8, 2013)

Today is a new day in terms of genius ideas...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 8, 2013)

How about opposite? Tightens at higher speed so less likely to pop.


----------



## applemobile (Jul 8, 2013)

Really long weights on the ends of the pieces. For da cetrafugals.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 8, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Really long weights on the ends of the pieces. For da cetrafugals.



And for not being able to cube XD


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Did you really solve a 3x3 in 5.5 sec??



Probably not


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 8, 2013)

This idea changes everything


----------



## Rnewms (Jul 8, 2013)

This would make a great gag gift.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 8, 2013)

The next Edison here


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 8, 2013)

Wait guys, I got it. How about a cube that corner cuts like anything, and is really fast, never locks up and never pops? I'm not a sculptor so I'm not sure what it looks like, but when you design it we can split it 60-40. I get 60 cuz I came up with the idea.


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Wait guys, I got it. How about a cube that corner cuts like anything, and is really fast, never locks up and never pops? I'm not a sculptor so I'm not sure what it looks like, but when you design it we can split it 60-40. I get 60 cuz I came up with the idea.



Nono, how about we design a cube that cuts 180 degrees and turns U307,86 with one flick. Also it would unscrew the screws when turned fast, and when turned slower they would screw back in. If you turn fast enough the top layer would start levitating. I'm not a sculptor so I'm not sure what it looks like, but is it a good idea?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 8, 2013)

That's a great idea!
Maybe some one could use this idea for a science fair!


----------



## uvafan (Jul 8, 2013)

Username said:


> Nono, how about we design a cube that cuts 180 degrees and turns U307,86 with one flick. Also it would unscrew the screws when turned fast, and when turned slower they would screw back in. If you turn fast enough the top layer would start levitating. I'm not a sculptor so I'm not sure what it looks like, but is it a good idea?



How about we make a cube that you can control with your mind so it can go as fast as you want?

Screw it, how about we make a cube that solves itself?

I'm not a sculptor, but can someone make that?


----------



## noob (Jul 8, 2013)

Or you can just buy a Rubik's brand cube which never pops and it has slow speed.


----------

